# Any advice???



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies, im currently on the waiting list for ICSI at the UHW Cardiff, Just dont know what to do as i was initially told you are backdated from your 1st appointment at the clinic, so all this time ive been assuming i was due for treatment this November thats 18months,but when i saw consultant few weeks ago he said we were backdated from November 2010,  so thought id give them a call, just to make sure, and they said i wasnt put on the list untill October 2011, thats actually when our consultant referred us, no backdate, i told them that cant be right and they said they have to speak to the consultant and get back to me, that was 2 weeks ago, i rang them since and they said theres still no reply as theyve left him a message (and they cant chase him around) so do  just sit here stewing for god knows how long, i dont know?? Does anybody know what the correct protocol is, when are you supposed to be backdated from?? i havent got a problem waiting i am just sick of being told all these different dates and getting my hopes up and then knocked back down, aaarrrgghh. Sorry for ranting, but any advice would be greatfully received, i dont know if i should contact the consultant directly, then i could get on with life untill its my turn!! thanks ladies xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

Backdating doesn't tend to happen in the world of ivf and the nhs tbh. I've been told a few times things are backdated etc and they never are, I know how frustating it is and it doesn't help that its quite a long wait.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Every clinic is different. I waited when I was at bcrm but only for a few months, I don't know anything about back dating, I would have thought u were just on a waiting list? I guess it's nhs treatment? Is there any other clinic near by that don't have such a waiting list? Maybe u can be refered to them??


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks ladies, Kara,i know i just cant understand why these clinics cant just be straight with you from day 1, coweyes yes its NHS and truly i am grateful that im getting the treatment, i know they are very busy but if they are straight with you its much easier to wait patiently. Thanks for your replies though it helps to have a good rant


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Totally agree with u! Last year I found out that I needed pgd, I have waited a year to get it all sorted and am nearly ready to start, but that's totally ok as I know it would take that long! I hate phoning up and chasing things it just reminds me of the whole cxxppy process and the horrible situation I am in! ESP when people are telling u different things. I have found that I often end up guiding the peoPle who are ment to be helping me!!! You could call your local pct and get some advise. Xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Totally true, i just want to put all this to the back of mind while i wait, have a holiday, and stop stressing, but then i got worries if i dont sort it, i will just be forgotten about, frustrating to say the least. I understand what your saying there too about guiding them that should be helping, grrrrr! I sure will call for advice. Well Best of luck to you on your journey hope all your dreams come true and nice chatting (Or ranting) xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky


You to. xx


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone recently have treatment at Uhw??


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello,

I had treatment at uhw back in October, if I can be of any help please drop me a message!


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi not sure how 2 pm u as newbie 2 fert friends. I had initial apt sept & 2nd time at clinic was this week 4 presentation 
Do u get weighed again at treatment plan apt or any further apts? 
Thanx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think I was only weighed at the initial appointment, I had to loose nearly 3 stone for treatment and it was obvious when I returned that I had lost a lot of weight but I don't think they ever checked, they just asked me how much I weighed.


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

I really hope I'm not weighed again...Bmi has creeped up again:-(. U done really well 2 lose 3st. I had 2 over lose half that but cos it was 5 mths ago I put it on again. Thanks x


----------

